# Aria recommendations based on "Che Fiero Momento"



## Ainsley (Dec 22, 2016)

Hey! Do you guys have any recommendations based of "Che Fiero Momento" from "Orfeo ed Euridice" (Vienna version)?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Listen to more Gluck perhaps, is the best I can come up with.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

You might like Handel's "V'adoro, pupille" from his opera Giulio Cesare.


----------

